# [speedtouch 330] Probléme

## crazytux

salut à toute la communauté, aprés d'avoir suivis le tuto suivants: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html

quand je fais pppd call speedtch il m'affiche un messages qui me met à la fin (8.35) already in use et je ne suis pas connecter. Volia si vous étiez dans le même cas que moi pouvez me dire comment résoudre ce probléme.

----------

## Adrien

 *crazytux wrote:*   

> salut à toute la communauté, aprés d'avoir suivis le tuto suivants: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html
> 
> quand je fais pppd call speedtch il m'affiche un messages qui me met à la fin (8.35) already in use et je ne suis pas connecter. Volia si vous étiez dans le même cas que moi pouvez me dire comment résoudre ce probléme.

 

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum!   :Smile:   Merci d'avoir respecté les conventions pour le titre. 

Je suis pas sûr de pouvoir t'aider personnellement mais peux-tu poster la totalité de ton message d'erreur? Ca nous aidera mieux à savoir d'où vient le problème.   :Smile: 

++

----------

## crazytux

voici un extrait de mon fichier /var/log/messages:

Jan 24 14:58:34 localhost login(pam_unix)[5324]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Jan 24 14:58:52 localhost pppd[6200]: Plugin /usr/local/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 24 14:58:52 localhost pppd[6200]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 24 14:58:52 localhost pppd[6200]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

Jan 24 14:58:52 localhost pppd[6200]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Jan 24 14:58:52 localhost pppd[6200]: Using interface ppp0

Jan 24 14:58:52 localhost pppd[6200]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.35

Jan 24 14:58:57 localhost ADSL line is up (608 Kib/s down | 160 Kib/s up)

Jan 24 14:58:58 localhost PPP BSD Compression module registered

Jan 24 14:58:58 localhost PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Jan 24 14:58:59 localhost pppd[6200]: LCP terminated by peer

Jan 24 14:59:02 localhost pppd[6200]: Connection terminated.

Jan 24 14:59:02 localhost pppd[6200]: connect(8.35): Address already in use

Jan 24 14:59:02 localhost pppd[6200]: Exit.

----------

## MaKKrO

Salut

Y'aura pas un pppd qui tournerai dÃ©ja des fois ???

si tu fais 

```

#ps -ef | grep pppd
```

----------

## crazytux

Voici ce qui s'affiche quand je tape ta commande MaKKro:

root  6278 5748  0  16:20 tty1 00:00:00

j'avais installer ppp 2.4.2-r12  et je l'ai désinstaller pour installer la version 2.4.3 manuellement (sans emerge car il m'installer la versions 2.4.2-r12 quand je faisais emerge ppp)  qui était dans le tuto.

----------

## crazytux

personne ne sait comment résoudre mon probléme  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kopp

Déjà, pourquoi installes-tu à la main ? ppp 2.4.3 est dans Portage : http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=net-dialup;name=ppp

Il est masqué pour x86 : 

```
echo "net-dialup/ppp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword
```

Il semble qu'il y ait déjà un pppd qui tourne, essayes donc en root 

```
killall pppd
```

 et puis relance ta commande

Sinon, as-tu bien suivi le guide pour pppoa ? Qu'est ce que ça donne si tu rajoutes le debug dans /etc/ppp/peers/speedtch ?

PS : au passage, tu peux attendre un peu plus que 8h pour faire un 'up' sur ton message.

----------

## SuperDindon

Toujours passer par portage !

Ton extrait montre que le firmware est bien chargé et la synchro effectuée, maintenant reste la configuration de ppp

Qu'est-ce qu'affice la commande "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart" ?

----------

## crazytux

merci pour vos réponse mais quand j'ai fini de faire echo "net-dialup/ppp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword (qui n'exister pas et j'ai donc du crée le fichier avec nano). Quel commande j'utilise pour installer le ppp-2.4.3 car quand je fais emerge ppp ou emerge net-dialup/ppp il m'installe toujours le ppp-2.4.2-r12, sinon j'avais installer le pilote de benoit papillaut c'est peut-être ça qui bug, je crois que je vais refaire une installation de gentoo car j'ai fais un peu n'importe quoi.

----------

## MaKKrO

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il semble qu'il y ait déjà un pppd qui tourne, essayes donc en root
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu as essayé ca ???

----------

## crazytux

oui je l'ai essaye et il me met qu'il ne pas suprimer de processus pppd car il n'y en a pas en cours

----------

## UB|K

 *crazytux wrote:*   

> merci pour vos réponse mais quand j'ai fini de faire echo "net-dialup/ppp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword (qui n'exister pas et j'ai donc du crée le fichier avec nano). Quel commande j'utilise pour installer le ppp-2.4.3 car quand je fais emerge ppp ou emerge net-dialup/ppp il m'installe toujours le ppp-2.4.2-r12

 

c'est parce qu'il fallait lire /etc/portage/package.keywords. Renommes correctement ce fichier et ça va aller.

 *crazytux wrote:*   

> je crois que je vais refaire une installation de gentoo car j'ai fais un peu n'importe quoi.

 

A part perde deux jour, je suis suis pas sur que ça t'avancera à quelque chose.

----------

## kopp

Oups, désolé pour le s, à chaque fois je l'oublie (faut dire que comme je tape jamais le nom en entier à cause du tab complétion, j'oublie tout le temps)

C'est bizarre qu'il te dise que le processus est déjà en cours si ce n'est pas le cas. Tu es sûr de bien avoir faire toutes les manips de config et autre comem il faut ?

Sinon, les drivers de Benoit Papillaut tu les avais installés comment ? si c'est par portage, tu peux les désinstaller (emerge -C) sinon si c'est à la main, tu dois pouvoir faire un make uninstall avec un peu de chance.

----------

## crazytux

merci pour le conseil mais j'ai déjas tous réinstaller le probléme maintenant c'est quan je fais emerge ppp il veut m'installer le ppp-2.4.3 mais il a besoin du paquet patch-ppp-2.4.3-20050514 pour l'installer et ce qu'il est possible de tirer l'indépendance ou bien d'installer un portage plus récent que j'ai télécharger grace à windows pour résoudre le probléme.

----------

## SuperDindon

Gentoo est ta première distrib Linux ?  :Shocked: 

Mauvaise idée ça, c'est brûler quelques étapes.. La documentation de Gentoo est très claire très propre très bien fichue mais il faut quand même avoir l'"intuition linuxienne" pour s'y lancer

À ta place je me serais tourné vers Ubuntu, pour lequel au passage j'ai conçu un paquet pour les modems Speedtouch USB/330 :

http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/modem_adsl_speedtouch_330_speedtouch_ng

----------

## UB|K

 *crazytux wrote:*   

> bien d'installer un portage plus récent que j'ai télécharger grace à windows pour résoudre le probléme.

 

oui, sur les mirrors gentoo, tu peux choper un snapshot de portage assez recent (un chaque jour, par ex: ici).

Je plussoie SuperDindon quand il dit que gentoo n'est pas forcément l'idéal pour commencer, après rien n'est infaisable  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## crazytux

merci pour vos réponse , j'ai pu installer  le nouveau portage  et le ppp-2.4.3 je suis même parvenus à me connecter à internet et faire une mise à jour mais un certain moment la mise à jour c'est arréter à gnomeconf (un truc comme ça ) et aprés quand j'ai redémarer au boot la connection ne peu plus se faire voici le messages:

Jan 27 12:54:28 localhost pppd[6549]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 27 12:54:28 localhost pppd[6549]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 27 12:54:28 localhost pppd[6549]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

Jan 27 12:54:28 localhost pppd[6549]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Jan 27 12:54:52 localhost pppd[6549]: connect(8.35): Resource temporarily unavailable

Jan 27 12:54:52 localhost pppd[6549]: Exit.

et je ne suis pas connecter. C'est byzarre avant que je redémare la connection marchais

----------

## kopp

Tu es sûr que ton modem est bien chargé (cf l'usb, y a pas un module à charger pour le modem ? est ce que c'est fait automatiquement ? ou bien c'est en dur dans le noyau...)

----------

## crazytux

je n'ai pas compiler en dur car quand je faisait pppd call speedtch il me mettait que il ne trouver pas ppp_generic dans un fichier modules.dep  et il sont charger au démarage dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, je pense que c'est un probléme de firmware car quand je fais dmesg |grep 'speedt\|DSL' il me met seulement ça comme messages:

usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

----------

## crazytux

j'ai compiler une options dans mon kernel  en dur que j'avais oublier (Hotplug firmware loading support) et j'ai refais une install avec le firmware-extractor et cette fois quand je fais dmesg |grep 'speedt\|DSL' voici ce qui m'affiche:

speedtch: Unknown symbol release_firmware

speedtch: Unknown symbol request_firmware

speedtch: Unknown symbol release_firmware

speedtch: Unknown symbol request_firmware

speedtch: Unknown symbol release_firmware

speedtch: Unknown symbol request_firmware

et quand je fais pppd call speedtch voila qe qui m'affiche

Jan 28 13:20:05 localhost pppd[5493]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 28 13:20:05 localhost pppd[5493]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 28 13:20:05 localhost pppd[5493]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

Jan 28 13:20:05 localhost pppd[5493]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Jan 28 13:20:05 localhost pppd[5493]: connect(8.35): No such device

Jan 28 13:20:05 localhost pppd[5493]: Exit.

c'est parceque le module speedtch ne peux pas ce charger au démarage à cause des erreurs des firmware.

----------

## crazytux

tout compte je ne sais pas si c'est le firmware qui bloque ou le module voici un messages d'erreur que j'obtient lorsque que j'essaye de charger le modules speedtch

localhost linux # modprobe speedtch FATAL: Error inserting speedtch (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

j'ai une autre question à vous posez car en partant dans le fichier /usr/src j'ai vus que la mise à jour lorsque mon modem marchais  à télécharger le kernel 2.6.15-r1 et est ce que s'installe tous seul ou c'est moi qui doit compilé? et est ce que c'est conseillé de compiler chaque kernel que les mise à jour télécharge

----------

## kopp

Non, tant que tu ne l'as pas compilé, il ne sera pas installé, la mise à jour par emerge ne fait qu'installer les nouveaux fichiers sources dans /usr/src/linux-2.6.blablabla/

Par contre, tant qu'a faire, tu n'as qu'à essayer de faire la mise à jour, des fois qu'il y ait eu un bug corrigé à ce niveau.

Si tu ne veux pas qu'ils mettent à jour les sources des noyaux sans arrêt, il te faut installer une version précise avec emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.numeroquetuveux

Mais en général, les nouvelles versions -r? sont des corrections de bogues etc, donc il peut etre intéressant de faire la mise à jour.

----------

## crazytux

merci pour ta réponse, je vien de compiler le nouveau kernel mais ma connection ne se fait pas toujours mais cette mon module speedtch est bien charger voicie le messages que m'affiche pppd call speedtch:

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

connect(8.35): No such device

et celui de dmesg |grep 'speedt\|DSL':

usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

speedtch 4-1:1.0: no stage 1 firmware found!

c'est toujour pareil avec ce modem   :Evil or Very Mad:   sur tous les distrib que je suis passez il me pose toujours probléme.

----------

## kopp

Tu as bien fait ton installation avec firmware extrator ? que contient le répertoire /lib/firmware ? (ls /lib/firmware)

que donne 

```
cat /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent | grep -i FIRMWARE_DIR
```

 ?

----------

## crazytux

speedtch-1.bin et speedtch-2.bin

----------

## kopp

et pour le deuxième truc ?

----------

## crazytux

voici ce qu'affiche la commande:

localhost ~ # cat /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent | grep -i FIRMWARE_DIR

FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware

    if [ -f "$FIRMWARE_DIR/$FIRMWARE" ]; then

        cp "$FIRMWARE_DIR/$FIRMWARE" $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/data

----------

## kopp

Un truc débile, tu as bien les démons hotplug et coldplug lancés ?

que donne 

```
rc-status | grep plug
```

 ?

----------

## SuperDindon

..  :Smile: 

Pas besoin d'hotplug ( ni coldplug ) en réalité ( et le répertoire dans firmware.agent n'est pas forcément le bon, puisque udev a son propre chemin )

Sûr de sûr que speedtch-1.bin et speedtch-2.bin sont dans /lib/firmare/ ?

----------

## crazytux

oui il sont bien dans /lib/firmware et pour question de kopp coldplug n'était pas activer et je l'ai activer et c'est toujours la même chose.

----------

## crazytux

j'ai vus aussi que la mise à jour à installer une nouvelle version de udev c'est peut-être pour ça

----------

